

Ask HN: Does Y Combinator accept sole founders?  - emilepetrone

I'm launching http://housefed.com (AirBnB for home-cooked meals) soon, and would like to apply as an individual founder. From past stories on HN, it seems like a very, long shot.<p>Thanks in advance for your thoughts!
======
JonathanWCurd
Its not impossible and they don't necessarily reject you because you are a
single founder but they view being a single founder as a disadvantage compared
to multiple founders because it makes it tougher to survive startup life and
getting through the difficulties and up and down cycles.

Don't let that stop you from applying though. Maybe you will break the mold.

------
kaisdavis
It's a long shot, but you should apply.

Have you thought about finding a secondary founder?

~~~
emilepetrone
I have - but, as that would be a big decision, I would rather wait and find a
great fit, rather than rush it to send in an application.

~~~
JonathanWCurd
Definitely a good idea. A bad decision or rushing in with the wrong cofounder
is definitely worse than no cofounder.

